# MailOrder Source for Boczek Surowy Wedzony



## justplainbill (Nov 27, 2007)

Have any of you folks had any luck mail ordering the subject slab bacon in the US?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry, bill.  I've never heard of it.  Maybe someone who is familiar with it will happen along to help you.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm curious Bill....What is this, other than the obvious. How is it cured? Smoked? How is it seasoned? Etc.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 27, 2007)

justplainbill said:


> Have any of you folks had any luck mail ordering the subject slab bacon in the US?


 
Bill, in the Saveur magazine issue on Chicago, I believe there is a source listed.  There was a BIG article about the Chicago Polish community, with lots of info.  Unfortunately, I'm not at the same place as my Saveur, so I can't look.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 27, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I'm curious Bill....What is this, other than the obvious. How is it cured? Smoked? How is it seasoned? Etc.


*I don’t know how it’s made but it is mild tasting (not very salty and not overly smoky). I was hoping CharlieD could add some more info. I looks like the attached*


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Bill. I've never heard of it. It looks delicious!! Very meaty. Maybe Miss June can put you on to a source through the magizine she refered to. If it doesn't cost an arm and a leg I might like to give it a try! Good luck and Thanks again!!


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't even pronounce it, but sounds like something I'd sure buy.  Good luck on your quest!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 28, 2007)

Bill - (assuming that _Boczek Surowy Wedzony_ is a Polish bacon) have you tried contacting the folks at:

*POLISH DELI*
362 Jericho Tpke
Floral Park, NY 11001
(12.4MI from Long Island)
(516) 437-3892 

If they don't carry it - they might be able to help you find a source for it, or, if you want to venture into Queens you might try:

*Kabanos Polish Meat Market*
(718) 386-8913 

*Szarlotka European Market/Deli* 
(718) 456-8893

*Wawel Meats and Deli *
(718) 821-2730

or if Maspeth isn't too far from where you live you might try:

*Syrena Market*
(718) 326-8328

*W-Nassau Meat Market* 
(718) 326-0997 

And, if you want to go to Main Street in Flushing, up around 100th-108th if I remember what I read correctly, there are all kinds of Eastern European shops. 

Hope this helps you track some down ....


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Mike for the research.  Last time I bought a five pound slab, at $4.00 per pound, was over a year ago in a town 30 miles from me (Riverhead).  Last time I was there they indicated they were no longer carrying it.  The Brooklyn and Maspeth stores are about 100 miles from me.  I understand these are trivial distances by Texan standards but a 200 mile round trip would add about $50 to the cost of the bacon.  That's why I was inquiring about a recommendation for a mail order source.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 28, 2007)

Whereabout on long island are you?  Im on LI also, and have a Polish employee who may be able to give more info where you can find it locally.  ( by the way, im in the port jeff area )


----------



## Bilby (Nov 28, 2007)

Saveur - City of Pork

Think that may be the article that Chef June was referring to.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 28, 2007)

Bilby said:


> Saveur - City of Pork
> 
> Think that may be the article that Chef June was referring to.


From halfway around the world, thanks a million.  Great article; I copied it to my PaperPort.  Hope the results of your recent elections keep things going well down your way.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 28, 2007)

Bilby said:


> Saveur - City of Pork
> 
> Think that may be the article that Chef June was referring to.


 
That is the article, and in the back of the mag, there's a section called "The Pantry," where they give contacts for sources.  For this one, they give Stan Bobak... who does not ship his products, but it says here that they will give you info on distributors in your area. -- their phone: 773/735-5334, and web site: Bobak Sausage Company

Good Luck!


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 28, 2007)

ChefJune said:


> That is the article, and in the back of the mag, there's a section called "The Pantry," where they give contacts for sources. For this one, they give Stan Bobak... who does not ship his products, but it says here that they will give you info on distributors in your area. -- their phone: 773/735-5334, and web site: Bobak Sausage Company
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks June, so far it looks like Andy's Deli is about the only source who will ship.  But I think second day air is pretty expensive for ten or so pounds of bacon.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 28, 2007)

bill, try calling this place: Piast Meats & Provisions | Home

i don't know if they mail order, but it's worth a shot.

you wouldn't believe how many different kinds of polish hams or slab bacon there are.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 28, 2007)

larry_stewart said:


> Whereabout on long island are you? Im on LI also, and have a Polish employee who may be able to give more info where you can find it locally. ( by the way, im in the port jeff area )


 
Thanks for the offer.  I'm in Sag Harbor / North Haven - Greenport area.  Some sources may still exist in Riverhead.  The Hamptons are too gentrified.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, Riverhead is probably your best bet. Being that far out, probably wouldnt hit anything else until u got to queens.

My friends ( or friends from awhile ago) owned/ co owned a restaurant out in Sag Harbor called ' Oasis'  I ve never personally ate there, and i havnt spoken to them in awhile.  Just curious if you ever ate there


----------



## Bilby (Nov 28, 2007)

justplainbill said:


> Hope the results of your recent elections keep things going well down your way.


Thanks Bill.  Guess we'll just have to wait and see what the future brings us!  Life is meant to be a surprise!


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 29, 2007)

larry_stewart said:


> Yeah, Riverhead is probably your best bet. Being that far out, probably wouldnt hit anything else until u got to queens.
> 
> My friends ( or friends from awhile ago) owned/ co owned a restaurant out in Sag Harbor called ' Oasis' I ve never personally ate there, and i havnt spoken to them in awhile. Just curious if you ever ate there


 
Neither have I.  I think it was a place at the foot of the bridge on route 114, frequented by the younger crowd, and only open in the summer.


----------

